
Show HN: Self-hosted bookmarks app with delicious/chrome import support - dyu-
https://github.com/dyu/bookmarks
======
dyu-
I've around 22k bookmarks accumulated from delicious since 2008. Early last
year their service got worse (sold to different owners a couple of times). I
was able to export my bookmarks and moved to chrome bookmarks for a while (it
doesn't have multi-tagging support).

So I made this app to allow me to merge my bookmarks from delicious and
chrome, and retain the multi-tagging functionality from the former.

